# Warwick xtreme 5.1 Bass head



## aawshred (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys, i've had this bass head along with a warwick 1x15 cab and a warwick 2x10 cab i believe. I dont know the specifics on this gear at all, i'm wondering if it's of any quality? Is this a rig that is good for metal bass (with a distortion pedal) or is this on the cheaper line of things? I can't find barely any information on it on the web. any info would help, thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't remember playing that specific amp, but Warwick amps were actually pretty good. Nothing special, but still good. Your typical, modern solid state bass amp. You already have the amp, have you tried playing through it much?


----------



## Bevo (Apr 17, 2012)

Looked it up and at 500 watts its a pretty good size to keep you going.
The fetures are pretty good so you should be able to get some decent tones out of it for metal or anything.

Warwick ProFet 5.1 500 Watt Bass Head :: Bass Heads 1000 Watts and under :: Warwick :: Brand Search :: Acclaim Sound & Lighting


----------



## cGoEcYk (Apr 17, 2012)

I always like using a Sansamp BDDI (or other related Sansamp) to get better metal voicing out of any rig. I've used quite a few different setups over the years and the Sansamp always helped. Your rig should be fine in terms of volume and general quality.


----------



## aawshred (Apr 20, 2012)

Anybody have any idea what this amp or combination amp+2 cabs is worth?


----------

